# Favourite Recommended Reads



## Purdy Bear (May 7, 2008)

What books/series are your ultimate favourite reads?

Here's mine:


The Dragons of Pern Series 
Harry Potter Series
Artemis Fowl Series
Talon of the Silver Claw Series



If you were on an off world planet, and could only take one book with you, which would it be?


I would take the original book of "The Wizard of Oz", which is much better then the film and very motivational.


Thanks Purdy

Ps Where does that comma go, before or after the speach marks?


----------



## BookStop (May 7, 2008)

My favorite books:

The Time Traveler's Wife
Watchers
series: Nevada Barr's Anna Pigeon books

I'd choose The Time Traveler's Wife if I could only have one.


----------



## The Ace (May 7, 2008)

Before, Purdy.  There should also be punctuation before you close them.

"The Stainless Steel Rat," by Harry Harrison.
David Eddings', "Belgariad," "Mallorean," "Belgarath," and, "Polgara."
"The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy," Douglas Adams.

My one book would be the obvious, "The Lord of the Rings," by J.R.R. Tolkein.


----------



## redLung (May 8, 2008)

i strongly recommend "The Silent Planet," "Perelandrea," and "That Hideous Strength"; C.S. Lewis's science fiction trilogoy

i agree that "Lord of the Rings" would be a great resource in isolation.

Other good series are, in my opininion, Ursula K. LeGuin's "Earth Sea" books and Frank Herbert's "Dune."


----------



## Connavar (May 8, 2008)

Ultimate Favorite reads:

David Gemmell - Jon Shannow Tales
Robert E Howard - Conan stories
Jack Vance - Emphyrio
Robert A Heinlein - The Moon is a harsh mistress
Philip K Dick - Now Wait For Last Year
Tim Powers - The Drawing of The Dark
Richard Stark - The Man with The Getaway Face
Douglas Adams - The Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy 



I would take with me Robert E Howard's Complete Chronicles of Conan stories.


----------



## DeepThought (May 26, 2008)

*A Tale of Malazan Book of the Fallen*, _Steven Erikson_
*A Song of Ice and Fire*, _George R.R. Martin
_*The Prince of Nothing*, _R. Scott Bakker_
*Perdido, StreetStation, The Scar, The Iron Council *(Bas-Lag books) by _China Mieville_ 
*The Black Company*, _Glen Cook_
*The First Law*, _Joe Abercrombie_
*Book of the New Sun*, _Gene Wolfe_
*Conan Chronicles*, _Robert E. Howard_
*Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser*, _Fritze Leiber_
*The Broken Sword*, _Poul Anderson
_*Dagon and Other Macabre Tales*, _H. P. Lovecraft_
*American Gods*, _Neil Gaiman_
*Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*, _Phillip K. Dick_
*The Moon is a Harsh Mistress*, _Robert Heinlein_
*Foundation series*, _Isaac Asimov_
*Childhood's End*, _Arthur C. Clarke_
*Chasm City*, _Alastair  Reynolds_
*Against A Dark Background*, _Iain M. Banks_
*Cryptonomicon*, _Neal Stepheson

_Cheers, DeepThought


----------



## DeepThought (May 26, 2008)

Purdy Bear said:


> If you were on an off world planet, and could only take one book with you, which would it be?



Oops!, sorry I missed this one, the edit feature ran out of steam right after I posted...

Tough choice, but it would have to be _Steven Erikson's_ *Memories of Ice*; third volume of Malazan series.

Cheers, DeepThought


----------



## TheDeeMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Though the movie was a godawful mess, the graphic novel "The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen" by Alan Moore was a pleasure to read. As was "From Hell" (lso by Moore) upon which another bad movie was based. I would also suggest "Mouse Guard". It's like the movie "300" meets "The Secret of Nim".

Dee


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 14, 2008)

Just one desert island book?

*Dune*. Forget the sequels.........all of them.


----------



## Reading_fanatic (Jun 14, 2008)

Purdy Bear said:


> What books/series are your ultimate favourite reads?


 -_Rigante series_ by David Gemmell
-_Deeds of Paksennarrion series_ by Elizabeth Moon
-_Seafort Saga_ by David Feintuch
-_Honor Harrington series_ by David Weber
-_Wheel of Time series_ by Robert Jordan
-_Belgariad _(+_Mallorean_) by David Eddings
-_Dragonbone Chair series_ by Tad Williams
-Any Terry Pratchett series.


> If you were on an off world planet, and could only take one book with you, which would it be?


Only one book then either _War of the Flowers_ by Tad Williams or _Enders Game_ by Orson Scott Card as both are great on their own.


----------



## jamescomehere (Jun 14, 2008)

*aha*

maybe you are right. lol.


----------



## speedingslug (Jun 16, 2008)

Peter Hamilton - The Autumn's Dawn books
Peter Hamilton - The Commonwealth books
Richard Morgan - Altered Carbon books
China Mieville - Bas Lag Books
GRR Martin - Songs of fire and ice books.


----------



## ratsy (Aug 1, 2008)

GRRM of course
Another vote for the Time Travellers Wife (amazing story)
Farseer series


----------



## shadowbox (Nov 23, 2008)

Jacquline Carey's Kushiel Series are pretty hard core if you can stomach some _moderate _S&M that is pertinent to the story line. Female main character, saving the realm and a whole lot of plot twists and intrigue. My kind of book. 


 She has six books to the Kushiel series ( two series really, and then Banewrecker and Godslayer which are a different story all together.


----------



## kythe (Nov 24, 2008)

My favorites tend to be series' with multiple books where you can really get into that "world":

Lord of the Rings
Harry Potter
Chronicles of Narnia
A Wrinkle in Time series
The Mists of Avalon series

I'm now reading Anne McCaffrey's Dragons of Pern series and I think I will be adding that to my list.

I can never choose just one book for to be stranded on a desert island.  I would rather hope that doesn't happen!


----------



## Set Abominae (Nov 26, 2008)

I'll have to throw out the obligatory plug for GRRM too.  Other than that, I highly recommend Lucifer's Hammer by Larry Niven and The Chronicles of Amber by Roger Zelanzy as well as _The Incarnations of Immortality_ series by Piers Anthony.  You can't go wrong with anything by Lovecraft either.


----------



## Brett Howell (Nov 26, 2008)

Most of my favorites have been mentioned - specifically HGTTG, Dune and Eddings books.
A few others would be:
Michael Crichton - Prey and Jurassic Park
Raymond E. Feist - Magician

I also have a soft spot for the Battletech series - those books got me in to Sci-Fi

Richard Matheson got me in to horror - I am Legend (NOT the movie versions) is fantastic.

So many books, so little time . . .

1 book to take to an off-world? HGTTG without doubt.


----------



## Set Abominae (Nov 26, 2008)

Ah right, I forgot about the one book to take to an off-world part of the question.  I think I would take the SFBC's H P Lovecraft compilation.  It's a great read and spans his entire career with some rarities.


----------



## Highlander II (Nov 26, 2008)

My current favorite series is _The Dresden Files_.

As for narrowing it down to a single book to tote along?  I'm absolutely horrid at minimalism, so it'd have to be some form of omnibus of Dresden. =)


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Nov 27, 2008)

Anything by Robin Hobb. GRRM. Cecilia Dart-Thornton's _Bitterbynde_.

_The Iron Tree _by Cecilia Dart-Thornton would be the book I take.


----------



## dask (Nov 27, 2008)

Science Fiction By Gaslight edited by Sam Moskowitz. You wouldn't believe how cool these old stories are. Modernly written and mindboggling! Also, The World Beyond The Hill by Alexei and Cory Panshin. One of the very best books about science fiction that I've read. The section about H. G. Wells is a must if you've been following the Wells thread in the General Book Discussion forum.


----------



## ksparrish (Dec 15, 2008)

Wheel of Time Series - Robert Jordan
Harry Potter - like many of you above
Mordant's Need - Stephen Donaldson
A Man of His Words Series - Dave Duncan

One book is awful hard but would go with 

Eye of the World - Jordan


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2008)

Tad Williams, Shadowmarch (I keep waiting for the next one in the series.)
Brandon Sanderson, Mistborn


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 23, 2008)

*Old Sarum *by Edward Rutherfurd
*Axis Trilogy *by Sara Douglass
*Wafarer Redemption *by Sara Douglass
*Fire of Heaven Trilogy *by Russell Kirkpatrick


----------



## ratsy (Dec 24, 2008)

Sar said:


> Tad Williams, Shadowmarch (I keep waiting for the next one in the series.)
> Brandon Sanderson, Mistborn


 
I just finished Mistborn and found it fantastic.

I havent read Shadowmarch but am currently working on the end of Dragonbone Chair

Elantris by Sanderson is great as well...pick it up


----------

